# Furtwangler Bruckner Alternatives



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Having listened to WF Bruckner 7, 8, and 9 in some of the latest remasterings, the performances are undeniably great. But the very poor SQ is a total turn-off, for me.

So I am wondering if there are similar interpretations with excellent sound.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

you can try von Karajan and the Vienna phil with Bruckners 7th on DG from 1989


----------



## Brouken Air (Jun 18, 2015)

The 5th from Bruckner by Furtwängler is sonically (it's not an SACD sound) and musically very good. 

For the seventh :
Karajan with the Vienna is a much better alternative, but there are plenty others: 
Jansons with the Concertgebouw
Wand with the Berliner and Kölner
Stanisław Skrowaczewski with the Saarbrücker, but also with the LSO
Of course Jochum and Böhm
Georg Tintner
Haitink
Hermann Abendroth (hard to find and sonically equivalent to Furtwängler)
Celibidache (with the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart)
And a lot of others, like Chailly, Harnoncourt....
For the eighth (more restricted):
Rudolf Kempe
Karajan with the Vienna
Boulez with the Wiener too
Stanisław Skrowaczewski
Wand with the NDR

For the Ninth (even more restricted):
Giulini with the Wiener
Jochum


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

I think the OP was asking for suggestions about alternatives for Bruckner recordings by Furthwangler, which I have no idea about but would be interested in also.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

merlinus said:


> Having listened to WF Bruckner 7, 8, and 9 in some of the latest remasterings, the performances are undeniably great. But the very poor SQ is a total turn-off, for me.
> 
> So I am wondering if there are similar interpretations with excellent sound.


OK, I just ordered this one on the Musical Concepts label, No. 8 with Vienna from 1944, which gets some praise at amazon for both the remastering and interpretation, and it can be had for a song. There's a link to an MP3 version that gives some idea of the sound quality. I'll report back when it arrives and I've given it a listen.


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

papsrus said:


> OK, I just ordered this one on the Musical Concepts label, No. 8 with Vienna from 1944, which gets some praise at amazon for both the remastering and interpretation, and it can be had for a song. There's a link to an MP3 version that gives some idea of the sound quality. I'll report back when it arrives and I've given it a listen.
> 
> View attachment 71900


I have this one, which I think is the same recording of the 8th, and sounds decent. There are others that are really bad.

http://www.amazon.com/Wilhelm-Furtw%C3%A4ngler-Live-Recordings-1944-1953/dp/B000VGRVAU/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1436132189&sr=8-8&keywords=furtwangler+live


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

To have a truly modern alternative - listen to these grandiose, Herr Furtwangler-esque interpretations:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> To have a truly modern alternative - listen to these grandiose, Herr Furtwangler-esque interpretations:
> 
> View attachment 71985
> 
> ...


lancey those aren't good recommendations. My instincts tell me go with Simone Young here.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Albert7 said:


> My instincts tell me go with Simone Young here.


I'll second the recommendation for Simone Young, beautiful interpretations and excellent recording quality.

Celibidache is excellent with either orchestra, so too is Wand though in the latter case I am more familiar with the Berliner recordings.

Klaus Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic has recorded excellent performances of the 7th & 8th Symphonies - the 7th is a particular favourite of mine.

In Karajan's case I do prefer the Berliner recordings over the Wiener recordings but tastes vary. I do like the Barenboim/Berliner recordings but they aren't in my top 3.

Finally, you may wish to try Claudio Abbado's recordings - his Lucerne 9th is wonderful.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions -- much appreciated!

My understanding is that Simone Young uses more-or-less original versions of the symphonies, prior to reworking by others, including Bruckner himself. Also, her interpretations seem to be rather straighforward, very unlike Furtwangler!

Tennstedt certainly injects a great deal of his understandings into the music. His 8th with the BSO is astounding, in that regard.

Celibidache goes in the other direction, with slow and broad tempi, yet I very much enjoy his versions. Same with Giulini, who whilst not as slow as Celi, also brings out all the notes and nuances.

I am also enjoying Jochum and Wand, although the latter is also fairly straightforward. And Boulez/VPO 8 at St. Florian is quite remarkable, one of the best I have heard.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

merlinus said:


> Having listened to WF Bruckner 7, 8, and 9 in some of the latest remasterings, the performances are undeniably great. But the very poor SQ is a total turn-off, for me.
> 
> So I am wondering if there are similar interpretations with excellent sound.


For better or worse, Furt is Furt. There are no facsimiles.

In choosing more spirited or dynamic recs, you could do far worse than cherry-picking the Jochum EMI and DG sets.

Exceptional singles: No. 5 w. BBCSO/Horenstein (BBC 1971); No. 6 w. DSO Berlin/Nagano (naive 2005); No. 7 w. VPO/HvK (DG 1989); No. 9 w. BPO/HvK (DG 1966). :tiphat:


----------

